
WeWork's Adam Neumann sued over $1.7bn package - shry4ns
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-50351834
======
iflywithbook
How can they sue him directly?

I thought that the company is kind of a 'shield' when it comes to personal
sues

~~~
deogeo
Not exactly. First, the corporate shield is not absolute:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piercing_the_corporate_veil](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piercing_the_corporate_veil)

Second, for this issue, I don't think it even applies - their complaint isn't
about WeWork, but specifically about Adam.

